

Why Craigslist Is the Worst Site on the Planet - jv22222
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbVSomQinic

======
chopsueyar
I have always had good luck buying and sellling items on craigslist.

Looking for IT clients/jobs/gigs is a different story all together. I would
like to see THAT video.

~~~
abalashov
Yeah. "I need a clone of Amazon.com and my budget is an auspicious $500. Now,
I'm going out of my way to give you this opportunity instead of sending it to
India because you're a nice guy..."

~~~
chopsueyar
Wow. An actual offer of payment and not simply an offer of 30% ownership of
the company?

------
sycren
Its not really the site though, its the community behind it

------
ordinathorreur
Why on earth does this belong on HN?

